# Borenore Brewhouse



## mosto (24/9/14)

For those in the the Orange NSW area, I've just tried the Pale Ale from the newly opened Borenore Brewhouse. I've gotta say, this is a really, really good beer. A work colleague gave me a couple of stubbies they bought at the Orange Farmers Markets and I was very impressed. The bottle states they use Galaxy, Amarillo and Cascade and, while I thought this combo could end up overly fruity, there's plenty of bitterness and malt to carry it. I'm not sure what bottlo's in Orange you could find it, but I believe it is on tap at the Metro. I'll have to check that out myself.

No affiliation etc. Never met the brewer(s) before, but hope to call in to the brewery soon as I pass within a couple of km's when I go to Orange. Just thought I'd pass on my thoughts on what is a very nice beer.


----------



## JDW81 (24/9/14)

I see they are selling stainless growlers of their beer too.

I'll be up that way for christmas this year, might have to pop in and check it out.


----------



## Poobah (24/9/14)

I was lucky enough to try the pale ale a few weeks ago from a growler a friend was given. In the interest of full disclosure my friend chipped in some coin to help get the brewery off the ground. Anyway, I really enjoyed it. And that's an understatement.


----------



## TheWiggman (3/6/15)

I'll quote from a previous post of mine - "Had batch 4 of his pale ale and wasn't overly impressed. Too bitter, and then I noted on his website he is growing Galaxy and using that for the brews. Probably has a higher AA than he's expecting. It had a tang to it as well, maybe from dry hopped Galaxy? Could suit some palettes, not mine."
I went home and had one of my home brews (standard pale on tap with Cascade) which I enjoyed more. Based on his FB page yonks ago it sounded like he was having dial in issues, and his first batch came out at 6.2% by memory. Do they still taste the same?


----------

